
A fablab burned down in France by anarchists: Makery - xbryanx
http://www.makery.info/en/2017/11/28/apres-lincendie-de-la-casemate-la-communaute-des-fablabs-reagit/
======
VeejayRampay
Not sure why they're labeled anarchists though. If you burn something because
it doesn't align with your own personal view of the world, you're a thug with
authoritarian / violent tendencies and that's about it, no need to embellish
idiots' actions with fancy ideology.

~~~
totalZero
Arsonists are simply agitators with incendiary ideas.

------
tsomctl
For anyone that was confused while reading it, by fablab they mean a general
workshop to build things, not a place to produce semiconductors.

~~~
VeejayRampay
Indeed. In that context, it's fab as in fabrication, which is the French word
for the process of making / building something.

------
Dowwie
Further within the article is the message from the alleged arsonists:

"City managers cater to start-ups greedy for money and the fashionably geek
masses by opening fablabs in trendy neighborhoods. These extremely diverse
measures on the surface all aim to accelerate the general social acceptance
and usage of the technologies of our sinister era. (…) And we couldn’t care
less whether these fablabs came out of the stale imagination of a revered
hacker, which isn’t the case, or whether they’re participating in fruitful
scientific collaborations with one of the temples of technocracy, MIT
(Massachusetts Institute of Technology), which is the case—because they are a
nuisance, we destroyed one"

------
sitkack
Seems like a French thing, create a deconstruction space. Unmaker? Razer
Space!

------
em3rgent0rdr
Instead of burning things down, how about building things instead?

~~~
trophycase
Because they are opposed to technology and ever increasing systemic
stability/tyranny

~~~
kwoff
They're childish cowards. Childish because like young children they're not
able to express themselves reasonably, so they resort to throwing tantrums.
Cowards because they do it anonymously. Instead of opposing "systemic
stability", they're encouraging it to harden.

------
rasz
anarchists, or insurance fraud

~~~
mc32
If you read the article, it makes it difficult to imagine it was fraud. While
it's possible there could have been a "cover-up" motive, it looks unlikely,
but at least more likely than outright insurance fraud.

